# тогда что выходит!



## englishman

- А если колесики соскочат?
- Куда? - говорит дяденька
- С зтих ..
А дяденька говорит
-  с релсов? бывает, соскакивают. Ух, тогда что выходит!

My translation:

"And what if the wheels come off ?"
"Off what ?" said the old man.
"Off these .."
And the old man said:
"From the rails ?. Yeah, sometimes they come off. Oh, and then you're in trouble !"

Is тогда что выходит a fixed expression ? I can't seem to find a meaning for выходить that makes sense literally.


----------



## Ptak

Note that *рельсы* is spelt with a soft sing.

выходить = come out


----------



## Maroseika

englishman said:


> Oh, and then you're in trouble !"
> 
> Is тогда что выходит a fixed expression ? I can't seem to find a meaning for выходить that makes sense literally.


No it is not. Выходить = случаться (in some contaxts), so:
Gosh, what happens then!

By the way, ух is not equal to ох (Oh). It is more expressive and more "male", so to say.


----------



## grinski

I think the old man says that ух (or something bad) can come of it.
Compare:
Из этого ух что выйдет. Ух is an exclamation used as a substitute for a noun.


----------



## Ptak

grinski said:


> I think the old man says that ух (or something bad) can come of it.
> Compare:
> Из этого ух что выйдет. Ух is an exclamation used as a substitute for a noun.


I disagree. Выходит "что", а не "ух". Does a comma after "ух" in the sentence mean nothing to you?


----------



## grinski

_-Что было?_
_-ух, что было!_ is equal to _было ух что!_


----------



## Maroseika

grinski said:


> _-Что было?_
> _-ух, что было!_ is equal to _было ух что!_


Disagree. Ozhegov:
Ух:
1. Выражает удивление, высокую оценку, восхищение и другие подобные чувства. Ух, непоседа! Ух, обрадовался! 
2. Усиливает слово, к к-рому примыкает одно или вместе с местоименными словами «как», «какой». Парень он ух какой горячий! Достанется тебе, ух (ух как, ух и) достанется!


----------



## Ptak

grinski said:


> _-Что было?_
> _-ух, что было!_ is equal to _было ух что!_


I agree with Maroseika. And you didn't answer the question: Does a comma after "ух" in the sentence mean nothing to you?
In other words, does a comma in the following sentence seem okay for you?

_Мы*,* вчера были в кино._

If yes, I don't even have any more questions to you.


----------



## grinski

In my examples comma doesn't change the meaning as ух stands with что.


----------



## Ptak

grinski said:


> In my examples comma doesn't change the meaning


In Russian language a comma always changes the meaning or makes the sentence just wrong punctuationally.

If you mean that _ух, что было!_ and _было ух что!_ are the same, they are not.
By the way, if you omit the comma in _ух(,) что было_, it would mean the same as _было ух что_. And the intonational stress would switch from "ух" onto "что" then.


----------



## grinski

Russian grammar books say the same as you
http://www.tepka.ru/rozental_2/102.html
Частицы о, ну, ах и др., употребляемые для выражения усилительного оттенка, в отличие от междометий запятыми не отделяются.
Some examples are given. However _ух что_ isn't described anywhere.

I think Zhidkov (the author) put comma because of тогда following ух. Take away this ух in his sentence and it will not work.


----------



## Ptak

grinski said:


> Take away this ух in his sentence and it will not work.


What will not work?


----------



## grinski

тогда что выходит (without ух) is not ok 
ух что выходит (without тогда) is ok 
ух тогда что выходит (without comma) is not ok


----------



## Ptak

На помощь...


----------



## Maroseika

I think the author (whose name, by the way, is Zhitkov and not Zhidkov) used this ух in yet another sense than those two mentioned by Ozhegov. Namely, this may be the case of substantivation of the interjection like in:
Охи и ахи.
Что ох? Вот будет тебе сейчас ох.

So here is what's meant here:
- А если колесики соскочат?
- [Страшно подумать], что тогда будет => Ух, тогда что будет.
Therefore the comma is just separating the main clause (ух) from the subordinate clause (тогда что будет).


----------



## grinski

Very probable.
Дороги такие, что - фа! 
http://tapemark.narod.ru/les/290a.html
(Тогда что будет - ух!)
Interjection is positioned syntaxically in one clause.


----------



## englishman

Maroseika said:


> I think the author (whose name, by the way, is Zhitkov and not Zhidkov) used this ух in yet another sense than those two mentioned by Ozhegov.


What are these various meanings of ух ? I've read the whole thread, but I can't at all follow how this expression is used, or in what context.


----------

